# Tiggy Smalls (Wife’s Build Progress Thread)



## AllThingsGhetto (Jul 30, 2004)

Protection from the rugrats.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AllThingsGhetto (Jul 30, 2004)

Wife’s decision on wheels. This is going to be expensive. :-/










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ruedaibanez1986 (Feb 13, 2013)

AllThingsGhetto said:


> Wife’s decision on wheels. This is going to be expensive. :-/
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looking nice where you got them? 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## AllThingsGhetto (Jul 30, 2004)

ruedaibanez1986 said:


> Looking nice where you got them?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


They are being mounted on Thursday. We got them from my local tire shop. They sell different sets of wheels.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AllThingsGhetto (Jul 30, 2004)

Spent all morning giving her her first true detail. Happy wife...











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sebastienb (Oct 29, 2013)

Nice! Keep sharing the progress.

Sent from my LGUS997 using Tapatalk


----------



## AllThingsGhetto (Jul 30, 2004)

Matched up front windows to the rear.









Corner window included.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hockeypilot20 (Sep 22, 2011)

AllThingsGhetto said:


> Matched up front windows to the rear.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What % tints do they come with on the back? They look like 20% but my dealer said they're 35% which is as dark as im willing to go tbh.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## AllThingsGhetto (Jul 30, 2004)

hockeypilot20 said:


> What % tints do they come with on the back? They look like 20% but my dealer said they're 35% which is as dark as im willing to go tbh.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


My tint guy used 20% to match the rears and it’s spot on. It looks dark in pictures but you can still see inside the car. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## martiansoldier (Feb 20, 2011)

AllThingsGhetto said:


> My tint guy used 20% to match the rears and it’s spot on. It looks dark in pictures but you can still see inside the car.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


20% on the front may not be legal in all states. I know in TX, the fronts must allow at least 25% of light in. So, most tint shops around here would only do 30 or 35% on the fronts and go darker on the rears. Of course one can ask them to go darker on the fronts as long as the owner take responsibility.


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

How much of a PITA would it be for a tint shop to remove the OEM tint? I’d like to have the fronts be at the legal limit and have the rears match that. Rather than match the fronts to the rears and be too dark legally.


----------



## AllThingsGhetto (Jul 30, 2004)

Savvv said:


> How much of a PITA would it be for a tint shop to remove the OEM tint? I’d like to have the fronts be at the legal limit and have the rears match that. Rather than match the fronts to the rears and be too dark legally.


Legit tint shops can remove tint within 10 minutes with the proper equipment. 

I like my windows as they are because it keeps the car cool; especially when the triple digit weather comes around.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

Good to know. 

The ceramic tints they have now supposedly will keep the car cool even if you don’t go darker. So you can do your windshield with no visible change and feel an improvement.


----------



## Nrth7 (Aug 24, 2015)

I can't wait for tunes/parts to come out for our models so we can get some real builds going. Right now it's been fun lowering my Tig and looking for new wheels, but I need more. Much more, to feel like I've got an actual build going.


----------



## AllThingsGhetto (Jul 30, 2004)

Nrth7 said:


> I can't wait for tunes/parts to come out for our models so we can get some real builds going. Right now it's been fun lowering my Tig and looking for new wheels, but I need more. Much more, to feel like I've got an actual build going.


From what I’ve read on this board, there are quite a bit of flashes/tunes available for these cars. Is it true? JB4, APR, Neuspeed, and GIAC?

And I’ve looked into ceramic tint for my Alltrack. Very pricey!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

Negative. All that’s currently available is the Nuespeed power module. Not really a flash tune. More like some diodes and resistors playing voodoo on the ECU. The new Bosch ECUs are tough to crack and will be unleashed in the order of importance. Sadly our measily 1.8T’s won’t come first.


----------



## 16VSerenity (Jul 26, 2006)

Savvv said:


> Negative. All that’s currently available is the Nuespeed power module. Not really a flash tune. More like some diodes and resistors playing voodoo on the ECU. The new Bosch ECUs are tough to crack and will be unleashed in the order of importance. Sadly our measily 1.8T’s won’t come first.


It has a 2.0T...

Burger Motorsports is said to be getting somewhat close to having a JB1 for this application. While it is a plug and play situation, it is a quality product that is a step above the Neuspeed Power Module if you take the time to research it.


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

My bad. I’m still waiting on mine to show up and confuse which models had the 1.8 and 2.0. 

I said nothing about the Burger King special. I’m already a dealer for an actual software flash so it makes more sense for me to wait for its release than to buy someone else’s product.


----------



## 16VSerenity (Jul 26, 2006)

Savvv said:


> My bad. I’m still waiting on mine to show up and confuse which models had the 1.8 and 2.0.
> 
> I said nothing about the Burger King special. I’m already a dealer for an actual software flash so it makes more sense for me to wait for its release than to buy someone else’s product.


Yeah, just throwing info out there about Burger Motorsports JB1 for anyone who is interested.


----------



## AllThingsGhetto (Jul 30, 2004)

Vesul brand rear cargo cover off of Amazon. Great quality and does its job. OEM pricing was ridiculous over $300.

I’ll take this for $77 and it fits great.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Savvv said:


> How much of a PITA would it be for a tint shop to remove the OEM tint?


The OEM "tint"/color is in the glass, there's nothing you can remove....so you'd need new (clear) glass


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

snobrdrdan said:


> The OEM "tint"/color is in the glass, there's nothing you can remove....so you'd need new (clear) glass


Well that stinks. So it's either break the law with 20% on fronts, or have mismatched tint. :facepalm:


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

30 or 35% wouldn't look terrible

What's the limit down there?


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

Pretty sure we are at 50% for front windows in Ohio. Rears can be limo black. So compared to Tiggy Smalls that’s 1.5x as light.


----------



## AllThingsGhetto (Jul 30, 2004)

Savvv said:


> Pretty sure we are at 50% for front windows in Ohio. Rears can be limo black. So compared to Tiggy Smalls that’s 1.5x as light.


If you have black interior, a lighter tint up front won’t look bad at all.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

I will, with black headliner so that’ll help too.


----------



## AllThingsGhetto (Jul 30, 2004)

Savvv said:


> I will, with black headliner so that’ll help too.


Wish I had a black headliner in my Alltrack and in this Tiguan too.

Does anyone know of any smoked side marler lights for the front end? I contemplated painting them but can’t recall if they actually light up. Wife’s been racking up the miles. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AllThingsGhetto (Jul 30, 2004)

Rear bumper protector came in. Fitment is spot on and goes over edge as it’s supposed to. Wife is ready to take on the grocery stores!


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 16VSerenity (Jul 26, 2006)

Where did you get it? OEM or aftermarket and, if you don't mind, how much did it run you?

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## 02vw_gtimatchred (Aug 11, 2008)

16VSerenity said:


> Where did you get it? OEM or aftermarket and, if you don't mind, how much did it run you?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


I’m wondering the same thing


----------



## AllThingsGhetto (Jul 30, 2004)

Believe it or not. Ebay. Just north of $60. I have one on my Alltrack and it’s lasted the past year and has remained intact as if it were day one.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LarsTomasson (Jul 2, 2018)

*bumper protector*

could you post a link to the bumper protector?


----------



## LarsTomasson (Jul 2, 2018)

*Tiguan Bumper protector*

Is this a Dawn RBP-005 designed for the 11-16 Ford explorer?

Looks like you can order from CARID and save on shipping.


----------



## AllThingsGhetto (Jul 30, 2004)

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/352329783812


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LarsTomasson (Jul 2, 2018)

*Tiguan Bumper cover*

Wow, quick response,

This is what I found:
https://www.ebay.com/itm/REAR-BUMPE...783812?hash=item52087dda04:g:3pIAAOSwI~NZjKIG

Dawn lists the RBP-005 as the best match for the Tiguan


----------



## AllThingsGhetto (Jul 30, 2004)

LarsTomasson said:


> Wow, quick response,
> 
> This is what I found:
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/REAR-BUMPE...783812?hash=item52087dda04:g:3pIAAOSwI~NZjKIG
> ...


That’s the one! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wilsonium (Dec 22, 2004)

AllThingsGhetto said:


> That’s the one!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I wonder why it says "Does not work with power lift gate option"


----------



## JSWTDI09 (Feb 22, 2009)

I bought mine on Amazon not eBay. Looks identical, same price.
https://www.amazon.com/Dawn-Enterpr...1530991583&sr=8-1&keywords=2018+tiguan+bumper

Have Fun!

Don


----------



## AllThingsGhetto (Jul 30, 2004)

Wilsonium said:


> I wonder why it says "Does not work with power lift gate option"


From what I can tell, it wouldn’t interfere at all.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AllThingsGhetto (Jul 30, 2004)

Lowering a tad on Tuesday.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AllThingsGhetto (Jul 30, 2004)

Seat back protectors for when my three year old thinks it’s okay to lay his feet up on the seats. (It’s never okay, but just in case)










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AllThingsGhetto (Jul 30, 2004)

The missus doesn’t play!









Springs and alignment tomorrow.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IVRINGS (Apr 1, 2009)

Looking great. My wife’s PG Tiguan at least has the Tulsa wheels, but I can say those wheels really make a big improvement.


----------



## IVRINGS (Apr 1, 2009)

Savvv said:


> Pretty sure we are at 50% for front windows in Ohio. Rears can be limo black. So compared to Tiggy Smalls that’s 1.5x as light.


You are correct, but I’m also in Ohio and run 20% all the way around in the A4 Avant with no issues. If a cop is looking till down the the opposite window up front. I did 35% for the wife as she doesn’t like my full 20% at night. Her back up camera does fine so I don’t know why not do 20%. I can post pictures of the wife’s Tiguan if needed.


----------



## joemas77 (Nov 13, 2008)

AllThingsGhetto said:


> The missus doesn’t play!
> 
> Springs and alignment tomorrow.
> 
> ...


Looks awesome!!


----------



## wachu (Jun 13, 2018)

joemas77 said:


> Looks awesome!!


Correct. Similar to mine


----------



## AllThingsGhetto (Jul 30, 2004)

wachu said:


> Correct. Similar to mine


Thanks guys. We love grey on grey.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bawlti (Apr 22, 2015)

AllThingsGhetto said:


> The missus doesn’t play!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can't wait to see the pics with the springs!


----------



## IVRINGS (Apr 1, 2009)

Bawlti said:


> Can't wait to see the pics with the springs!


agreed


----------



## GavinD (Jun 19, 2014)

AllThingsGhetto said:


> From what I can tell, it wouldn’t interfere at all.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have this exact bumper protector, and a power liftgate. There is no interference.


----------



## AllThingsGhetto (Jul 30, 2004)

Pics to come later on this afternoon once it’s done.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AllThingsGhetto (Jul 30, 2004)

Update. She’s Done.


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IVRINGS (Apr 1, 2009)

How’s it ride? Looks great.


----------



## blackgliguy (May 4, 2004)

AllThingsGhetto said:


> Update. She’s Done.


Looks perfect! Also curious to the ride quality!


----------



## AllThingsGhetto (Jul 30, 2004)

Thanks guys. Drove it home and it rode better than stock. Yes, better! Initially her Tiguan would be harsh coming off of a dip or speed bump. That’s completely eliminated.

I can’t say enough great things about how happy we are with the final result.

EMD Auto/Emmanuele Design springs are a match! (Golf R with R rear pads) Fronts will settle a tad more and it should really even things out. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

What was the actual drop front and rear with those springs?


----------



## AllThingsGhetto (Jul 30, 2004)

Savvv said:


> What was the actual drop front and rear with those springs?


I’ve sent an email to EMD to obtain that data. Hopefully he’ll have that information for me tomorrow.

Until then, a couple more and one of my toy. Lol!

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hockeypilot20 (Sep 22, 2011)

Looks great! I keep going back and forth on lowering my R Line Tig [emoji848]

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## AllThingsGhetto (Jul 30, 2004)

hockeypilot20 said:


> Looks great! I keep going back and forth on lowering my R Line Tig [emoji848]
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Just do it! I have brand new H&R Sport springs for sale that I’m willing to make you a deal on just to get them out of my garage. Unopened box. I just went the EMD route because I wanted a spring that looked OEM (they’re black) and had experience with. Essentially, the drop is identical between these and the H&R’s. You would just have to acquire some rear pads.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AllThingsGhetto (Jul 30, 2004)

The EMD Auto springs come with rear pads to eliminate rear sag. I think ECS might have some available on their site from a TT.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AllThingsGhetto (Jul 30, 2004)

Back on topic...









His and hers VW’s.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

AllThingsGhetto said:


> The EMD Auto springs come with rear pads to eliminate rear sag. I think ECS might have some available on their site from a TT.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just went through the entire suspension section for a Mk3 TT...didn't see em.


----------



## Row1Rich (Sep 11, 2001)

AllThingsGhetto said:


> Back on topic...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:wave: Our "his and hers VW's"



Not sure what I'm going to do with the suspension on the Tig yet, but the height looks great on yours.


----------



## AllThingsGhetto (Jul 30, 2004)

Overall drop on the EMD Auto linear springs is between 1.6 - 1.75”. I’ll know more ince it settles.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EPilot (Jul 27, 1999)

Enough with the off topic posts and flaming over spelling.
Grow up already


----------



## AllThingsGhetto (Jul 30, 2004)

EPilot said:


> Enough with the off topic posts and flaming over spelling.
> Grow up already


Thank you for cleaning that up. 

My wife rolls dirtier than me!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Savvv said:


> Just went through the entire suspension section for a Mk3 TT...didn't see em.


Part number: 8J0-512-149


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

AllThingsGhetto said:


> Overall drop on the EMD Auto linear springs is between 1.6 - 1.75”. I’ll know more ince it settles.


It looks like yours is lowered more than those numbers

Did you measure FTG before & after?


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

snobrdrdan said:


> Part number: 8J0-512-149


That appears to be an OE part though. Sounded like maybe there was a polyurethane version that wouldn’t deteriorate?


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Savvv said:


> That appears to be an OE part though. Sounded like maybe there was a polyurethane version that wouldn’t deteriorate?


Yup...it's OEM and it's a thicker/denser rubber than the OEM spring pad

Alternatives could be AutoTech's poly spacers though to try and help you dial in the height with springs.

My spread of rear spring pads, I've tried:
Untitled by Dan W, on Flic

LEFT TO RIGHT & their thicknesses:
Autotech 30mm: http://autotech.com/index.php/golf-...t-rear-spring-spacer-pr-mk4-polyurethane.html
Autotech 20mm: http://autotech.com/index.php/golf-...t-rear-spring-spacer-pr-mk4-polyurethane.html
TT 13mm: https://www.ecstuning.com/b-genuine...h/8j0512149/?gclid=CMe3gNyE29MCFcW4wAodzvgFew
OEM Passat 8mm -- (in my case)
MK7 GTI 6mm: https://www.ecstuning.com/b-genuine...-upper-spring-packing-priced-each/5q0512149a/


----------



## AllThingsGhetto (Jul 30, 2004)

snobrdrdan said:


> It looks like yours is lowered more than those numbers
> 
> Did you measure FTG before & after?


Unfortunately no. It seems accurate based on my prior ride height before lowering. She’s on 245/40/20’s.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

Thanks for posting those. I’ll get my H&R’s installed and see how it looks after it settles before buying any rear pads. Definitely want to correct reverse rake if any.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

AllThingsGhetto said:


> Unfortunately no. It seems accurate based on my prior ride height before lowering. She’s on 245/40/20’s.


Well you could still post up the current FTG, and then someone with a stock height Tig could measure theirs to compare...


----------



## wachu (Jun 13, 2018)

*stock suspension height on 245/45/20*

stock suspension height on 245/45/20

80 cm = 31,5 inch from ground to fender
45 cm = 17,7 inch from center of wheel to fender


----------



## AllThingsGhetto (Jul 30, 2004)

Just measured. Wow!

Front from center of wheel, fender to ground: 
27 3/4”

Rear from center of wheel, fender to ground: 
28”


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Told ya 

Over a 3.5" drop


----------



## wachu (Jun 13, 2018)

snobrdrdan said:


> Told ya
> 
> Over a 3.5" drop


Because the 1.7 drop is for GTi which is already dropped vs original Golf ca. 1 inch plus Tigi is heavier. 

Wysłane z mojego WAS-LX1 przy użyciu Tapatalka


----------



## AllThingsGhetto (Jul 30, 2004)

Roller
https://youtu.be/FIvkC7rHxIg


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HarryPooter (Mar 21, 2016)

Which kit from Emmotion did you buy? Loving the stance! Looks badass!


----------



## AllThingsGhetto (Jul 30, 2004)

HarryPooter said:


> Which kit from Emmotion did you buy? Loving the stance! Looks badass!


Thanks man. Golf R with rear pads. Talk to Thomas over there. Tell him you spoke to Myke. He knows exact setup.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HarryPooter (Mar 21, 2016)

AllThingsGhetto said:


> Thanks man. Golf R with rear pads. Talk to Thomas over there. Tell him you spoke to Myke. He knows exact setup.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Thank you. Are your wheels 20’s?


----------



## AllThingsGhetto (Jul 30, 2004)

HarryPooter said:


> Thank you. Are your wheels 20’s?


Yes sir. 20x9 ET35


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AllThingsGhetto (Jul 30, 2004)

Had some extra Platinum Gray paint from my Dad’s VW. Decided to take a stab at this. I’ll colorsand and buff in a couple of days after it cures.

Base coat. (3 light coats)









Clear coat. (3 coats)


----------



## AllThingsGhetto (Jul 30, 2004)

Wife’s fog lights showed up. Any ideas on the bumper plastic removal? Hoping I don’t have to remove the entire bumper just to put these in. Possibly just go through fender liner or liner underneath?











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

AllThingsGhetto said:


> Had some extra Platinum Gray paint from my Dad’s VW. Decided to take a stab at this. I’ll colorsand and buff in a couple of days after it cures.


Like the way you think. Right behind you. I think next weekend will be when I bring mine to a buddy who’s dealer has a body shop.


----------



## HarryPooter (Mar 21, 2016)

AllThingsGhetto said:


> Had some extra Platinum Gray paint from my Dad’s VW. Decided to take a stab at this. I’ll colorsand and buff in a couple of days after it cures.
> 
> Base coat. (3 light coats)
> 
> ...


Looks awesome. I’m looking for some clear side markers.


----------



## AllThingsGhetto (Jul 30, 2004)

If I ever find a smoked set, I’ll replace these. This will do for now. (regarding sidemarkers)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HarryPooter (Mar 21, 2016)

Here ya go! These are for a Beetle, but from what I’ve read they will work with some manipulation. I’m going to order the clear ones in the near future and see how they do.

https://www.smithvwperformance.com/10162a.html


----------



## AllThingsGhetto (Jul 30, 2004)

HarryPooter said:


> Here ya go! These are for a Beetle, but from what I’ve read they will work with some manipulation. I’m going to order the clear ones in the near future and see how they do.
> 
> https://www.smithvwperformance.com/10162a.html


Yes!!! Thank you!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dondalk (Jan 6, 2008)

Let me know how the fog lights work 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AllThingsGhetto (Jul 30, 2004)

Info on the spring setup.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RockinGti (Feb 18, 2002)

AllThingsGhetto said:


> Wife’s fog lights showed up. Any ideas on the bumper plastic removal? Hoping I don’t have to remove the entire bumper just to put these in. Possibly just go through fender liner or liner underneath?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where did you get the fog lights from, direct from a dealer or 3rd party. Would like to add them to my Tig SE


----------



## AllThingsGhetto (Jul 30, 2004)

Got them from Ebay.de. You’ll need lower corner trim plastics to accommodate the fogs. I’ll post when they are here and I install.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RockinGti (Feb 18, 2002)

Thanks!


----------



## AllThingsGhetto (Jul 30, 2004)

Door sills seemed naked on the S model.









OEM aluminum door sill add-ons.


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

Would you believe that on the SEL-P R’s there isn’t any aluminum on the rear sills? Do you know which part numbers went on the rears? [emoji481]

Edit. Those look pretty wide. Here’s what I have on my rear sills. Measures 1-1/8” wide by 14-5/8” long where the lines are, aka where it looks like the aluminum stickers would be a good fit.


----------



## AllThingsGhetto (Jul 30, 2004)

Top and third in the pic above were the part numbers. They don’t replace any plastic panels, but go on via double-sided tape onto the painted area.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

Ahhhh I see. I'm looking for something that will go onto the plastic I posted to match the fronts. Kinda stupid that they didn't put matching trim on the rears. :screwy:


----------



## HarryPooter (Mar 21, 2016)

AllThingsGhetto said:


> Yes!!! Thank you!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Were you able to buy these? Website is wonky.


----------



## HarryPooter (Mar 21, 2016)

AllThingsGhetto said:


> Yes!!! Thank you!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Were you able to buy these? Website is wonky.


----------



## AllThingsGhetto (Jul 30, 2004)

HarryPooter said:


> Were you able to buy these? Website is wonky.


I was not able to buy them. Tried to go to payment screen then it wouldn’t ever let me.

I emailed the “contact us” email and still haven’t gotten a reply. Maybe they are closed down or not legit.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HarryPooter (Mar 21, 2016)

AllThingsGhetto said:


> I was not able to buy them. Tried to go to payment screen then it wouldn’t ever let me.
> 
> I emailed the “contact us” email and still haven’t gotten a reply. Maybe they are closed down or not legit.
> 
> ...


Yeah, not sure what’s up with it. Even the phone number doesn’t work. I can’t find them anywhere else.


----------



## jono119 (Mar 16, 2018)

waiting on the fog light install...


----------



## AllThingsGhetto (Jul 30, 2004)

jono119 said:


> waiting on the fog light install...


Waiting on the lower plastic trim pieces to show up. When I have time and enough daylight after work, I’ll get to it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## r_diaz13 (Aug 3, 2016)

Love the progress and look of the car. Your wheel, drop & color combo is perfect. Keep it up! Im trying to decide which one I want to mod first; my mk6 gli, the wife's tig, or my newly acquired 20th anniversary mk4 gti [emoji106][emoji106] choices

VDUB family









Riding in my Mk6 GLI Gen3


----------



## AllThingsGhetto (Jul 30, 2004)

r_diaz13 said:


> Love the progress and look of the car. Your wheel, drop & color combo is perfect. Keep it up! Im trying to decide which one I want to mod first; my mk6 gli, the wife's tig, or my newly acquired 20th anniversary mk4 gti [emoji106][emoji106] choices
> 
> VDUB family
> 
> ...


Tough choice you have there on which vehicle to mod. We’re a VW family here too. We’ve always been I guess.

I drive an Alltrack. Wife obviously drives the Tiguan. Daughter drives my wife’s old Mk6.

Our stable:

























And my baby...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## r_diaz13 (Aug 3, 2016)

Clean fleet man, I love the mk6, I've debated for a while what to do to mine, my daily but putting 65 miles a day makes it a challenge. I'd stick to good set of coils (st or ff) and maybe wheels/spacers. It's plenty quick now with the turbo back, jb4 custom map6, and intake.

Riding in my Mk6 GLI Gen3


----------



## AllThingsGhetto (Jul 30, 2004)

Looky what came in for the wife’s Tig.

Lower bumper plastics so I can out the fogs on. Won’t have time this weekend, but can’t wait to start. Then I’ll have to figure out the best way to have them light up.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IVRINGS (Apr 1, 2009)

AllThingsGhetto said:


> Looky what came in for the wife’s Tig.
> 
> Lower bumper plastics so I can out the fogs on. Won’t have time this weekend, but can’t wait to start. Then I’ll have to figure out the best way to have them light up.
> 
> ...


Do you have the part numbers?


----------



## the_jeep_now (Oct 24, 2014)

AllThingsGhetto said:


> Looky what came in for the wife’s Tig.
> 
> Lower bumper plastics so I can out the fogs on. Won’t have time this weekend, but can’t wait to start. Then I’ll have to figure out the best way to have them light up.
> 
> ...


Nice! Are these stock or Ali parts?

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## AllThingsGhetto (Jul 30, 2004)

the_jeep_now said:


> Nice! Are these stock or Ali parts?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


Purchased through Ali Express but they have VW part stickers (forgot to snap a pic). Texture and quality are identical to OEM. The stickers are true OEM which leads me to believe they are legit. I might take a stab at this tonight.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## the_jeep_now (Oct 24, 2014)

AllThingsGhetto said:


> Ali parts but texture and quality are identical to OEM. I might take a stab at this tonight.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Did you already buy fog lights? Is the wiring already there or needs to be wired and coded from scratch?

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## AllThingsGhetto (Jul 30, 2004)

the_jeep_now said:


> Did you already buy fog lights? Is the wiring already there or needs to be wired and coded from scratch?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


Few posts up. I have the fogs and don’t know what I’m up against in terms of wiring, etc. I’ll find out soon enough.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AllThingsGhetto (Jul 30, 2004)

Just confirmed no fog light harnesses. Wife will be faking the funk until I can get a new headlight switch and fog harnesses to make this work.

Other alternative is to make my own separate external switch.

Removing lower plastics were easy. Two small torx screws underneath and lower part of fender trim pops out. Bumper plastic is easy to pull off.









There are pre-existing notches and two screwholes for the fogs to sit in place. Fitment is spot on with everything in place.









I’ll take better shots in the daytime tomorrow.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## the_jeep_now (Oct 24, 2014)

Looks good and glad the fitment is spot on. Now will be following your wiring challenge. 

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## AllThingsGhetto (Jul 30, 2004)

the_jeep_now said:


> Looks good and glad the fitment is spot on. Now will be following your wiring challenge.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


Wiring challenge accepted. Just not in this 100 degree weather.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SCIROCCO_MAN (Jul 29, 2012)

AllThingsGhetto said:


> Wiring challenge accepted. Just not in this 100 degree weather.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Honestly it’s a joke they didn’t come with fog lights


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AllThingsGhetto (Jul 30, 2004)

Agreed!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AllThingsGhetto (Jul 30, 2004)

Goodbye to that useless dashboard tray!










Ali Express Cubby Cover popped right in and fitment was spot on along with the dash texture.


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## L-Tig (Jul 31, 2018)

AllThingsGhetto said:


> Goodbye to that useless dashboard tray!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good. I just ordered mine. Would you say this a genuine VW part?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AllThingsGhetto (Jul 30, 2004)

L-Tig said:


> Looks good. I just ordered mine. Would you say this a genuine VW part?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I doubt this piece is an OEM piece, but quality is equal to the piece I removed from a material standpoint. Texture matches too.

Great third party accessory find that’s for sure.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JSWTDI09 (Feb 22, 2009)

L-Tig said:


> Looks good. I just ordered mine. Would you say this a genuine VW part?


There is a genuine VW part number on the back of this part. I have been told that this part exists in the ETKA, but it is not available for ordering in the US. I have no idea why you can't order it at a dealer. 

Have Fun!

Don


----------



## L-Tig (Jul 31, 2018)

JSWTDI09 said:


> There is a genuine VW part number on the back of this part. I have been told that this part exists in the ETKA, but it is not available for ordering in the US. I have no idea why you can't order it at a dealer.
> 
> Have Fun!
> 
> Don


Thanks, I figured since I kept reading how fitment was pretty accurate and the color was an exact match to the rest of the interior. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AllThingsGhetto (Jul 30, 2004)

Great info. Thank you.

A lot of things aren’t available for us stateside. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AllThingsGhetto (Jul 30, 2004)

This guy came in from ECS.

























Install possibly tonight or tomorrow.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

Good buy. That’ll look especially good against your color.


----------



## santdesign (Jul 31, 2018)

AllThingsGhetto said:


> This guy came in from ECS.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How much is this compare to VW dealers? Is it less expensive or same price?


----------



## AllThingsGhetto (Jul 30, 2004)

santdesign said:


> How much is this compare to VW dealers? Is it less expensive or same price?


It was less than when I initially looked at the dealership, but I saw a thread somewhere on here (which I can’t find for the life of me) where a dealership was selling them super cheap.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jimothy cricket (Jul 9, 2008)

AllThingsGhetto said:


> It was less than when I initially looked at the dealership, but I saw a thread somewhere on here (which I can’t find for the life of me) where a dealership was selling them super cheap.



I think all OE parts were 20% off for a while there through any VW dealer site. But now they’re back up to original costs


----------



## JODZ (Feb 16, 1999)

jimothy cricket said:


> I think all OE parts were 20% off for a while there through any VW dealer site. But now they’re back up to original costs



Labor Day weekend I snagged it from the Dealer for $221.00. Same as pictured above, I just bought and used some clear RTV across the top just under where the spoiler meets the roof line. Came out great! I pre-cut masking tape and staggered it across the roof so once in place just pulled and taped it. Just to make sure it didn't move for 24 hours.


----------



## santdesign (Jul 31, 2018)

AllThingsGhetto said:


> It was less than when I initially looked at the dealership, but I saw a thread somewhere on here (which I can’t find for the life of me) where a dealership was selling them super cheap.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for the info. I will wait for another discount sale if something comes up.


----------



## cjconover (May 3, 2018)

*Fog Lites*



AllThingsGhetto said:


> Wife’s fog lights showed up. Any ideas on the bumper plastic removal? Hoping I don’t have to remove the entire bumper just to put these in. Possibly just go through fender liner or liner underneath?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can you please post the link where you purchased the fog lights? I am having a hard time locating them

thank you

Cindy


----------



## AllThingsGhetto (Jul 30, 2004)

cjconover said:


> Can you please post the link where you purchased the fog lights? I am having a hard time locating them
> 
> thank you
> 
> Cindy


No link. Found them on Ebay.de. Search Tiguan Allspace Foglights.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cjconover (May 3, 2018)

*foglights*



AllThingsGhetto said:


> No link. Found them on Ebay.de. Search Tiguan Allspace Foglights.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Do you happen to have the part number, I think I found the correct ones but I am not sure if they are the correct ones....

Cindy


----------



## AllThingsGhetto (Jul 30, 2004)

Took JODZ’ advice and added clear RTV to the inner flat area under the double sided tape. It shouldn’t go anywhere after it sits overnight.

Also used a blow dryer to let the double sided tape adhere to the existing roof piece.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AllThingsGhetto (Jul 30, 2004)

cjconover said:


> Do you happen to have the part number, I think I found the correct ones but I am not sure if they are the correct ones....
> 
> Cindy


Unfortunately I didn’t take note of the part number. The shape of our foglights vs the older body style is pretty distinctive. Look up for 2018 and up only.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AllThingsGhetto (Jul 30, 2004)

Now she wants me to detail her car. Lol!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## moveingfaster (Oct 4, 2006)

AllThingsGhetto said:


> Now she wants me to detail her car. Lol!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That looks great. Mine is white, not sure how one would look on mine. 

Your tiggy looks great!


----------



## AllThingsGhetto (Jul 30, 2004)

moveingfaster said:


> That looks great. Mine is white, not sure how one would look on mine.
> 
> Your tiggy looks great!


Thank you! If you have the piano black B-pillars, it’ll look great. That’s why I opted for the black on hers.

(Pic below to see how it all flows.)










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SCIROCCO_MAN (Jul 29, 2012)

Looks good, just make sure it’s nice and tight, so it doesn’t fly off on the freeway. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AllThingsGhetto (Jul 30, 2004)

SCIROCCO_MAN said:


> Looks good, just make sure it’s nice and tight, so it doesn’t fly off on the freeway.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It’s good. RTV and double sided tape. Stuck! Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AllThingsGhetto (Jul 30, 2004)

Freeway tested.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JODZ (Feb 16, 1999)

Looks great!


AllThingsGhetto said:


> Freeway tested.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## JODZ (Feb 16, 1999)

After 1 hour with the RTV it's not going anywhere. Full 24 hrs for it to fully cure. 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## AllThingsGhetto (Jul 30, 2004)

JODZ said:


> After 1 hour with the RTV it's not going anywhere. Full 24 hrs for it to fully cure.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


Yep! Should be fully cured by now. [emoji1417]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Car looks sweet )) 

I just got myself SE last night in the same color. 

Its a lease and new daily so i dont drive my built CC )


What tire size are you running on your wheels?


----------



## AllThingsGhetto (Jul 30, 2004)

Stero1D said:


> Car looks sweet ))
> 
> I just got myself SE last night in the same color.
> 
> ...


Thanks bud! Congrats on the new Tiguan.

Tire size is 245/40/20.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

AllThingsGhetto said:


> Vesul brand rear cargo cover off of Amazon. Great quality and does its job. OEM pricing was ridiculous over $300.
> 
> I’ll take this for $77 and it fits great.
> 
> ...


Could you post a link for one you got? i found a few )


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

AllThingsGhetto said:


> Thanks bud! Congrats on the new Tiguan.
> 
> Tire size is 245/40/20.
> 
> ...



thanks man ))) i also tried following you on IG but for some reason your IG name doesnt pull up )) Add me perhaps - Stero1D_CC


----------



## AllThingsGhetto (Jul 30, 2004)

Stero1D said:


> Could you post a link for one you got? i found a few )


Link is gone as I think they may have changed the design of the back end to cover more in between seats and cover.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AllThingsGhetto (Jul 30, 2004)

Stero1D said:


> thanks man ))) i also tried following you on IG but for some reason your IG name doesnt pull up )) Add me perhaps - Stero1D_CC


I need to remove that. I haven’t been on social media for a couple years now. Lol!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

AllThingsGhetto said:


> Link is gone as I think they may have changed the design of the back end to cover more in between seats and cover.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Was it Tiggy specific there? 


Also how u run springs on oem suspension? how is the ride quality? u dropped almost 3" ))) 

im thinking of going the same route


----------



## AllThingsGhetto (Jul 30, 2004)

Stero1D said:


> Was it Tiggy specific there?
> 
> 
> Also how u run springs on oem suspension? how is the ride quality? u dropped almost 3" )))
> ...


Look up rear cargo cover for the year specific Tiguan.

Ride quality is better than stock to be honest. I went with the Emmotion springs from Emmanuele Design. They are constructed with a linear design similar to how the OEM springs were designed. No more clunkiness off a speed bump that many Tiguan drivers can attest to.

Keep in mind this is my wife’s car so comfort is king (or queen) in this case.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

AllThingsGhetto said:


> Look up rear cargo cover for the year specific Tiguan.
> 
> Ride quality is better than stock to be honest. I went with the Emmotion springs from Emmanuele Design. They are constructed with a linear design similar to how the OEM springs were designed. No more clunkiness off a speed bump that many Tiguan drivers can attest to.
> 
> ...


Picking up same springs tomorrow locally for 150 

What wheels/tire specs u got? 

Im thinking of putting these 19x9et31 and et28 with 245/45 tires










Not gonna rub?)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AllThingsGhetto (Jul 30, 2004)

Stero1D said:


> Picking up same springs tomorrow locally for 150
> 
> What wheels/tire specs u got?
> 
> ...


Awesome! You’ll love the ride.

Wheels and tire spec info are above. Sorry, at work. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AllThingsGhetto (Jul 30, 2004)

Wife ran over an unavoidable metal object and had to put the stocks on until I can obtain a replacement wheel.

Sucks but I am glad nothing happened to her.


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scirockalot8v (Sep 16, 2006)

Ouch

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## AllThingsGhetto (Jul 30, 2004)

She’s back in business and ecstatic.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JSWTDI09 (Feb 22, 2009)

AllThingsGhetto said:


> She’s back in business and ecstatic.


I wish my wife was that easy to make ecstatic.

Have Fun!

Don


----------



## AllThingsGhetto (Jul 30, 2004)

JSWTDI09 said:


> I wish my wife was that easy to make ecstatic.
> 
> Have Fun!
> 
> Don


LOL! Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## impulsek2 (Feb 12, 2019)

Did you ever get the fogs wired up?
I have everything ordered except the wiring harness. It sounds like you can wire into the BCM and have everything work like factory but i have not had the time to tear it all apart yet.


----------



## AllThingsGhetto (Jul 30, 2004)

impulsek2 said:


> Did you ever get the fogs wired up?
> I have everything ordered except the wiring harness. It sounds like you can wire into the BCM and have everything work like factory but i have not had the time to tear it all apart yet.


I have not had the time to wire them up. Been busy at work and with my car. One day.

At least I cleaned her car today. Happy wife...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nfsroadsta2786 (May 5, 2019)

AllThingsGhetto said:


> I have not had the time to wire them up. Been busy at work and with my car. One day.
> 
> At least I cleaned her car today. Happy wife...
> 
> ...


I know this question has been asked several times, but it has been about a month so just wondering how far did you get with the fog lights?


----------



## AllThingsGhetto (Jul 30, 2004)

Nfsroadsta2786 said:


> I know this question has been asked several times, but it has been about a month so just wondering how far did you get with the fog lights?


Still “just there” faking the funk. Been really busy working long days and by the time I have free time to play in the garage it’s too dark. It’s not on the top of my to do list just yet.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nfsroadsta2786 (May 5, 2019)

AllThingsGhetto said:


> Still “just there” faking the funk. Been really busy working long days and by the time I have free time to play in the garage it’s too dark. It’s not on the top of my to do list just yet.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Will you be going the route of using the MK7 wiring harness and changing the headlight switch to add the fogs or gonna put up your own harness and switch?

I gonna try this in the next month or so, once I have sourced all the required parts.


----------



## AllThingsGhetto (Jul 30, 2004)

In all honesty, I may just wire this up separately altogether. My wife won’t be using them and it will majnly be something I use if I drive the car. Half the time she forgets to turn off her headlights. Maybe a hidden switch? Lol!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DanSan (Oct 3, 2007)

did you ever get these fogs hooked up? very curious to see how easy/difficult it might be.

also i saw you did 20% tint on the front windows, you did no tint on the rears right?


----------



## AllThingsGhetto (Jul 30, 2004)

DanSan said:


> did you ever get these fogs hooked up? very curious to see how easy/difficult it might be.
> 
> also i saw you did 20% tint on the front windows, you did no tint on the rears right?


Fogs were not wired. Ran out of daylight that day I installed them and never had the time to get into it. No timt was applied to the rears.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AllThingsGhetto (Jul 30, 2004)

Tiguan is gone. We traded it in yesterday because of transmission lag issues that VW said were “normal” but were unsafe in our eyes. If you press the gas, you should have some usable acceleration/power when getting on the highway. The missus deemed it unsafe and therefore she is in a truck now.

Only thing left behind are the 20” wheels. Up for grabs! (Preferably local sale)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## phlegm (Apr 24, 2019)

AllThingsGhetto said:


> Tiguan is gone. We traded it in yesterday because of transmission lag issues that VW said were “normal” but were unsafe in our eyes. If you press the gas, you should have some usable acceleration/power when getting on the highway. The missus deemed it unsafe and therefore she is in a truck now.
> 
> Only thing left behind are the 20” wheels. Up for grabs! (Preferably local sale)
> 
> ...



This is a post that VW should take seriously. (My assumption is that reps don't visit here?)

You have an excited, and engaged customer, spending a lot of time and money on their vehicle. They leave due to a performance issue that several others have called out. Brutal.


----------



## AllThingsGhetto (Jul 30, 2004)

phlegm said:


> This is a post that VW should take seriously. (My assumption is that reps don't visit here?)
> 
> You have an excited, and engaged customer, spending a lot of time and money on their vehicle. They leave due to a performance issue that several others have called out. Brutal.


Couldn’t agree with you more. This is coming from a longtime VW owner (still have the Alltrack) and has been loyal to the brand since the 90’s. 

She and I loved the look of the vehicle and the sturdiness of it, but not having that usable power when needed was not fun.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

AllThingsGhetto said:


> Couldn’t agree with you more. This is coming from a longtime VW owner (still have the Alltrack) and has been loyal to the brand since the 90’s.
> 
> She and I loved the look of the vehicle and the sturdiness of it, but not having that usable power when needed was not fun.
> 
> ...


I hear ya. Hoping to get a Beta from Uni as soon as it’s made haha. Aside from that, I’ll be trading this in in the next 2 years. If they haven’t made any strides in engine offering I won’t be in another Tiguan. Will stick with VW so long as I don’t need a truck, but will be considering an Arteon or Golf R for sure.


----------



## mystery156 (Mar 26, 2015)

AllThingsGhetto said:


> This guy came in from ECS.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


is this the R-line version or can it be added to the R-line Tiguan?


----------



## AllThingsGhetto (Jul 30, 2004)

mystery156 said:


> is this the R-line version or can it be added to the R-line Tiguan?


R Line. ECS had a sale on them awhile back.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yoffer (Nov 16, 2010)

AllThingsGhetto said:


> R Line. ECS had a sale on them awhile back.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It must have been a add on option because my R Line didnt come with it.


----------

